# Previsões semana 19.nov e 27.nov



## cookie (7 Nov 2014 às 17:42)

Olá a todos.
Bem sei que previsões a mais de 3 dias não são fiáveis mas, mesmo assim Gostaria de saber se alguém tem ideia do tempo para essa altura. O wetterzentrale da umas luzes (ate 23.nov) mas a minha interpretação é muito básica.

Obrigada pela vossa contribuição.


----------



## StormRic (7 Nov 2014 às 19:23)

Eu só vejo o _*Jet stream*_ a ondular perto das nossa latitudes, olhando para o modelo GFS. Se tal modelação a esta distância estiver minimamente correcta então julgo que se poderá esperar mais para o lado das depressões e chuva do que para anticlones e seco. E a mais não me atrevo a prever. Esta ideia é semi-confirmada pela previsão mensal do IPMA, http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.longo.prazo/mensal/index.jsp mas que a partir de dia 23 já nada diz.


----------



## cookie (7 Nov 2014 às 20:03)

Obrigada stormric. Tenho actividades ao ar livre numa data e noutra o 1o aniversário da filhota e queria +- saber com o que contar.


----------

